# Hyatt Coconut Plantation expansion



## Sullco2 (Oct 22, 2014)

With the takeover of the Hyatt Residence Club is there any new info re: the completion/continuation of the Coconut Plantation property in Bonita Springs?  There have been years of stories about "the bald eagles have taken up residence and the Feds say no more construction."

Obviously that can't be true.  

What's new for this vastly underutilized property under the new owners?

Thanks


----------



## Bob B (Oct 22, 2014)

I believe the stories are basically correct. Otherwise it makes no sense that Hyatt would have built such a large pool(s) area, that was intended for many buildings, and then stopped construction after three buildings. I also believe that they are usually pretty much at full capacity, so again, no reason for them to have stopped building unless they were forced to due to ecological reasons.


----------



## Sullco2 (Oct 22, 2014)

There actually is more to it than eagles from what I have researched.  Their original partner was WCI communities, a big developer that crashed and burned in the downturn.

From there it's anyone's guess what the financial reality is--Hyatt historically always partnered with developers so unless/until there is a substitute partner looming for Interval, ????


----------

